# Panfish rod/reel combo?



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

That set up should work just fine. I like to use BPS MicroLite rods...have 3 a 6.5', a 7.5', and a 8.5'. Use for Crappie and gills with small quantums and 4# P-line Flouroclear. I use that line in different poundages for everything...stuff is invisible and works great. I really like the Micro Lite rods as well....$39.99 but usually in the spring they are on sale for $29.99....a great buy. I prefer longer rods for just about everything and skip the short ones. I can cast to fish a long distance away without spooking them by geting close, seem to be more accurate etc, etc. I know some use the short rods for fishing docks but personaly feel thats a disadvantage but to each his own.


----------

